# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: انتخاب بین flash pro و flash builder

## capitan_nemesis

با سلام
من بین انتخاب این دو نرم افزار موندم و همه هم میدمنیم کاربرد این دو نرم افزار چیه
هر دو برنامه نویسی وب دارند
هر دو پایگاه داده وصل میشن حالا یکی از air یکی از php
هر ابزار برای طراحی دارند
و خوب
من نمیخوام کار گرافیکی و انیمیشن کنم 
برنامه نویسی وب و دسکتاب و موبایل  و ساخت بازی این چیز ها رو میخوام 
کدوم بهتر هستش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## capitan_nemesis

یادم رفت بگم 
ساخت برنامه های مولتی مدیایی و آموزشی هم میخوام

----------


## Microname

جواب کوتاه: با هرکدام که راحت هستید انجام بدید
فلش بیلدر برای کار با دیتابیس و استفاده از سرویسهای وب ابزارهای خوبی در اختیار قرار میده 
 به هرحال فلش پرو محیطی فراهم میکنه که راحت با تایم لاین کار کنید(انیمیشن و ...) و برای مولتی مدیا و آموزشی گزینه راحتی است.
اما در مورد فلش بیلدر هم اینکه باید تسلط داشته باشید به کامپوننتها و ساختارشون ، زحمت بیشتری هم برای توسعه میخواد.

 در ضمن اگر با برنامه نویسی در فلش بیلدر راحت هستید کارتان را در فلش پرو انجام می‌دید و خروجی می‌گیرید به فرمت swf یا swc و در فلش بیلدر استفاده می‌کنید.

----------

